# Can you destroy a Necron?



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

What I mean is, after they've phased out, they need to be repaired or re-built right? So could destroying a whole tomb world mean they'd teleport elsewhere, to a different tomb world or would they just die? For instance, an exterminatus was used by the Ultramarines but did it really work? Would it take something with psychic energy weapon like a Blackstone Fortress to truly destroy a necron? Your thoughts, if you'd be so kind.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I think once the tomb world has been destroyed they can't be repaired.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah you can destroy a necron, but you literally have to obliterate its body to nothing but a pulp.


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

So in other words, bomb them until the planet goes missing and then repeat as many times as are needed.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Some Cyclonic torpedo spam and there ain`t much left...


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

I always thought that melta weapons would just destroy necrons completely, what with them being something like mollecular deconstructor weapons.

There has been a know case of a space marine chapter wiping out a tomb world tho, but i cannot remember the details.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I always thought melta weapons being a heat ray


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Melta's tend to vaporize matter... so yah what ever part of the necron is getting hit by that ain't getting rebuilt anytime soon. Same thing goes for them getting hit by laz cannons/demolisher cannons/anything strength D. After all the fluff reeks of fan boyism in every codex, but just use common sense. after all if they are rebuilding from say a finger its not su much them regenerating as becoming living salvage.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

just wait until one comes back in time goes through a series of events to protect a whiny boy, and decides to get lowered into molten metal after a battle with living metal disguised as a cop.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*wait what?*



Stella Cadente said:


> just wait until one comes back in time goes through a series of events to protect a whiny boy, and decides to get lowered into molten metal after a battle with living metal disguised as a cop.


What??? Since when do they have time tech?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

JAMOB said:


> What??? Since when do they have time tech?


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> What??? Since when do they have time tech?


When Arnold decided on being a actor. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

locustgate said:


> I think once the tomb world has been destroyed they can't be repaired.


This is sketchy. I can confirm ala Cain series that many Tomb worlds are connected, but not completely sure if a necron must be keyed to a specific world or not. 



ThatOtherGuy said:


> yeah you can destroy a necron, but you literally have to obliterate its body to nothing but a pulp.


This is inadequate. Every necron mind exists within the tomb collective, a necron that has lost its body can simply be interred into a new form. _Apocalypse:Reload_ outlines the process. This repeated transferrance erodes the mind however, explaining why so many nowadays are simply automata.

On melta and D-weapons, its much the same. The necrons _do_ have the means to create new bodies and it is a simple matter to gather the required materials. Only by completely destroying _every single tomb world_ will the necron threat truly be diminished. How likely is that to happen before they all wake up?


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

...to clearify Melta...lethal, short ranged "heat rays"...basicaly melting armor and metal to slag...which, i would imagine, could just be phazed, reconstituted and reformed into another body ala Serpion...

:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm reading _Dead Men Walking_ at the moment, and the Death Corp are using meltas to great effect agianst the necrons. The necrons hit by them don't seem to phase out, having been reduced to molten slag. 



Serpion5 said:


> This is inadequate. Every necron mind exists within the tomb collective, a necron that has lost its body can simply be interred into a new form. _Apocalypse:Reload_ outlines the process. This repeated transferrance erodes the mind however, explaining why so many nowadays are simply automata.


Does anyone else see the similarity between this and the cylons in BSG?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> This is inadequate. Every necron mind exists within the tomb collective, a necron that has lost its body can simply be interred into a new form. _Apocalypse:Reload_ outlines the process. This repeated transferrance erodes the mind however, explaining why so many nowadays are simply automata.


Damn, it would have been awesome to know what the Necs were like right after they were entered within their living metal bodies. They probably wouldn't have been the most lively bunch (I've read that the process did dull their senses to a degree) but they probably would have had more independent thought and individuality than they have now, seeing as their minds wouldn't have been as eroded. I mean, we've seen Nec Lords with some personality so it's not inconceivable that others also had at some point.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Is the Necrons "phasing out" because they are made from living metal or because they have something built into them that means they can??

Loads of things can be traced back to previous media influences. Most things have parrellels in more recent tv/ films. e.g.
BSG Cylons- Geth (mass Effect), Necrons, terminator?
Halo forerunners- Protheans (mass effect)
Starwars AT-ST - Sentinel (imperial guard)
The entire plot of pocahontas- James cameron's Avatar

People copy ideas, sometimes they don't do it intentionally, sometimes they do.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

From the fluff i have read the only necrons that still have a mind are the lords and thats it. There have been storys where they would disguise themselves as humans and even the ctan have done this as well


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

From Hell Forge (Soul Drinkers) a Nec was riddled with rivets my a Magos and did not phase out. Then the head Magos discovered the frequency the Necs use for their phase out. Tracked it to their Tomb World. Also Sarpedon detected no thought function at all in any nec but the Lords. 

So this leads me to a couple conclusions.
1) Necs are tied to a TombWorld which means every Tomb World destroyed is a major blow against the Necs.
2) Their Phase out tech can be disrupted and you can kill alot Necs outright if thats the case. Making the Tomb World waste time and resources to pump out all new ones.
3) Only the Lords and Phariah (however its spelled) have any form of thought.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:goodpost: Bulls-eye there on the spot, Warlock. It is true, the necs do have a weakness. Like any machine network, they are vulnerable to interference and can be hacked. 

Sarpedon and the renegade Soul Drinkers may not have had a problem with thinking outside the box, but I have never read of their feat being duplicated. Unfortunately, the Imperium`s mentality of _contact with aliens would taint us_ is doing them less for them against the necs than the nids. 

This is of course assuming they ever had the wit to think of the idea. And assuming the necrons can`t counter it, which they probably could with time.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Other than the Soul Drinkers, World Engine (Assuming is a Tomb World of its own), Kronus Campaign, and the Ultras Victory, how many Tomb Worlds have been destroyed? All were Costly victories, except the Blood Ravens victory.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Other than the Soul Drinkers, World Engine (Assuming is a Tomb World of its own), Kronus Campaign, and the Ultras Victory, how many Tomb Worlds have been destroyed? All were Costly victories, except the Blood Ravens victory.


Entire tomb worlds? None that I`m aware of. An extract in the necron codex details the destruction of one complex, but I do not know any instance of an entire tomb world being destroyed other than what you mentioned. Speaking of which.

The Soul Drinkers may have defeated a necron Overlord and his army, but the civilisation they were attempting to save was still lost, and their own casualties were high. Furthermore, I do not believe that world was destroyed. 

The Kronus campaign as pertrayed in DoW: DK is not canon, however the DoW novels are, in which I believe the necrons are defeated, at the cost of Imperial worlds and Blood Raven recruiting grounds. 

Which Ultras victory are you referring to? They did not defeat the Nightbringer, they failed to prevent its awakening, they failed to contain it, their only consolation was the denial of its favourite ship. 

Also, their campaign on Damnos was lost, Sicarius was gravely injured and a revered hero in Dreadnought was lost. Damnos belongs to the necrons, the Imperial population was killed or fled, and the UM were beaten quite badly. 

Added to the World engine, destroyed at the cost of a SM chapter and a big chunk of Imperial fleet.

Short answer; I think the Imperium comes out worse for wear when the two sides fight.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I would actually say the necrons came out worse, after all their not building new tomb worlds or necron ships. So in 1000 years the imperium will be more then healed, but the necrons will still feel the pinch. Kinda the idea of using a stone chisel to work at a peace of granite, sure you will were through lots of chisels, but its not like the granite will regrow between switching chisels. Kind of the same reason that every world isn't a tomb world (The Necrons do not feel the need to spread like other races, and the losses during the war with the old ones are still there)

Kinda makes you shiver thinking how powerful they were. (Like most races their glory days are gone, but damn if they still can't teach young upstarts their place if they really wanted to. 

Also remember the saying quantity is a quality of its self (Something the necrons don't really have at the moment, or even see the need to remedy anytime soon).


----------



## stubze (Jan 5, 2010)

you can never beat the necrons they re simply the best


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> So in 1000 years the imperium will be more then healed,


Actually, I`d venture a guess that the Imperium won`t last that long. Having read Mechanicum, I believe the shit will hit the fan about three hundred years after the turn of the millennium... :spiteful:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well ignoring the obvious fact that GW has decided the imperium will end some time in 40ks near future, the presented concept is still sound. After all if even one tomb world falls to say orks over a span of 10000 years its still a noticeable loss over all (Good thing tomb worlds tend to not get destroyed very often.)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

But we`ve seen that the necrons are willing to take ground if their resources are depleted enough to warrant the need. Examples exist in _Dead Men Walking_ and there are mentions of necrons whose specific purposes are resource gathering or contacting other tombs. If they have the ability to construct new forms for themselves, it follows that they could duplicate other aspects of their technology as well. 

I know there`s no solid evidence but it appears to me that the necrons have a very specific goal at the top of their priority list right now; Eliminate all military threats.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The Ultras lost!!! Stop the Press!!! The Poster Children did not win and lost a sector to another Race!? OMG! I seriously thought they won thru orbital bomberdment. I know Nightbringer was awaken and escape the boys in blue but I thought they beaten a Tomb World. I feel so much better that "Punch a Avetars Nuts" Calgars favorite boy Sic couldnt win and outright lost. So Refreshing. Fell the refreshness.

Anywho I know the Tombworld from Soul Drinkers had to be either destroyed or Studied cause the IF came shorlty after and the Adeptus Mechanicus were there on the world after the Super Lord was killed by the Techmarine. I have to re read it but after that blow the Necs shutdown, making the Lord the sole driving force.


----------

